# Solved: SD Card Not Recognized



## Geli

My parents use an SD card with their Casio digital camera. Anyhow upon arriving at a store to get some pics printed, the card reader at the store would not recognize the card. They then put the card back into the camera and the camera does not recognize it either. Apparently right before they went into the store to make the prints they were looking through the pics on the camera and deleting what they didn't want, so it seemed to be working fine, then all of a sudden not.

They gave me the card. I have a media reader on my pc and I tried putting the card in while watching the explorer window. My G drive (media reader) recognizes that something was inserted but it does not recognize the contents of the card, it asks me if I want to format the drive when I click on it. So, three questions:

1) What's going on?
2) Can I rescue the pics on the card now?
3) If not, will formatting the card enable me to be able to use it again, even though all will be deleted?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bkdc

You can give this a try Restoration

I've used it successfully several times but there are no guarantees. What the heck, you have nothing now.:down:

Give it a try


----------



## Geli

Thanks, I'll give it a shot


----------



## Geli

No luck, it's just not reading the card in the drive. It'd be one thing if the card had pics on it that had been deleted, but it doesn't recognize the card in the first place. 

Thanks anyhow


----------



## ~Candy~

I have a casio camera and a similar thing happened.

Try this....take the battery out of the casio camera (with the SD card out).

Wait a few seconds, then put the battery back in.

Now put the SD card back in.

Try it again.


----------



## wilson44512

i was having trouble with a 512MB SD card. as to were i was taking picture with it in my camera an when i put it in my reader. an downloaded them. then when i tried to look at them. it would say don't recognize the file format. an it was jpeg. i put it back in my camera an formatted the card using the camera an it started to work again. some one told me the card was going bad so i went an bought a new one. to be safe. i got it here an it was a good price
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820183154


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.a...echnology_1GB_Secure_Digital_Card&dcaid=16009


----------



## Geli

Thanks guys. I just went ahead and formatted it. Lost all the pics but the card's being recognized again. Probably should have formatted it when I originally got it. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## ~Candy~

Bummer that they lost the pictures though


----------

